# Shirt sizing "R" and "L"



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Shirt manufacturers seem to be making fewer shirts with exact sleeve lengths. I suppose it is a cost issue. As I understand it 16.5 "R" is the same as 32/33 and "L" is 34/35. ???


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

What R and L equate to varies widely between manufacturers, but I don't know of any that have R's in 16.5 as short as 32 or 33. 34 or 35 is what I generally expect for a 16.5 R. 

But, basically, there's no general rule across the industry. Just like there's no rule as to how wide the chest or waist of a 16.5 shirt is.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

No rule on sleeve lengths.

On a 16.5" shirts the chest is *supposed* to fit a 44" chest ... *supposed to* being the keywords here.

Standard Neck/Chest correlations (does not include fullness over skin)

14.5"=36"
15"=38"
15.5"=40"
16"=42"
16.5"=44"
17"=46"
17.5"=48"

Standard chest fullness over skin addition:

"Slim" fullness over skin =+5-6"
"Regular" fullness over skin = +6-8"
"Husky" fullness over skin = +8-11"


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> No rule on sleeve lengths.
> 
> On a 16.5" shirts the chest is *supposed* to fit a 44" chest ....


I guess I'm average, I wear 16.5 x 35 and 44L jackets.


----------

